# need more help.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Have been looking up diseases re my black skirt tetra.
now she has another cyst looking thing under her other nostril as well as a couple on the top of her head.There is still a hole where the first cysty thing was although at one point it had disapeared. she did have a few white projections coming from her face. Currently has an elongated white raised area on both gill plates and on the one plate it appears as if there is a loose piece of tissue flapping about.
She has a red area below her right eye. There is a greyish appearance to the bridge of her nose(?)Looks like a coating of some sort.
Have treated x 1 for external parasites, have done 25% water change and am currently using mela fix in the water.
Disease charts with anything remotely similar symptoms are possibly sporozoa or copepods, possibly HITH . Do tetras get HITH?
need some more ideas. I do not want to indiscriminately keep treating the tank with chemicals.
failing any ideas i guess i will have to try to catch her and take her to Big Al's and see if anyone has any ideas.
it will stress her out a lot. She is very active, not scratching on anything and eats well. Although at times the other girls are ramming her so that could be an indication that she is different somehow.
Thanks for any help.


----------

